# progress thread for tw



## tw001_tw (Jul 24, 2008)

*progress thread for tw - Layout DONE*

I've slowly been working on an n gauge layout for the past couple of weeks.
Here is my progress so far. :

Here is the track laid out for the plan.









I think I missed taking a picture or 2 after I blued down the track bed.

working on the tunnel and making sure the height of the hill was right:









the backside of the mountain:









closeup of the tunnel exit:









one side of the hill:









the other side of the hill:









the whole thing - the vast majority of landscaping/forming is done:









I have since ran some electric wires... but I'll update the photos maybe next weekend.

I had a chance to buy an n gauge layout for about $80 - but after a little thought, I passed on it chance. The act of building it is what I'm looking for. I'm having a great time working on it.


----------



## tw001_tw (Jul 24, 2008)

I would like to add - if you see something obvious that I'm missing or
doing wrong, please don't tell me. I'm having too much fun to get discouraged 

This is my first real layout (besides just layout track out on the floor).
Its a 2x3 piece of 1/2" mdf, with 2 layers of 1/2 foam on top, and then obviously I used 
the foam to build up the hill. I carved out/into the 2 pieces on the bottom for what
will eventually become water. On the right will be some industry buildings, and I'm
considering putting a small farmers field in the middle.

If someone ever works with this blue foam, my best advice is: ensure you have a shop vac on hand.
Have a good week end everyone!


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

It's good to see some train action in progress.
Some of the track is close to the edge. You can think about extending the base. Maybe add a curve section to round the square base off?
Or plan on a backdrop or both.
Thanks for sharing and keep us updated.

PS cutting foam is no fun. The stuff clings everywhere.


----------



## Lester Perry (Nov 7, 2008)

Looks like you are having a blast. I miss the excitement of building a layout, mine is basically finished. Enjoy and take your time
Les


----------



## tw001_tw (Jul 24, 2008)

Well, as usual life keeps me busier than I would like but finally I had some time
this weekend to do just a little more work.

Our next step was to lay plaster cloth over the layout. Messier then I had
expected, but then agian, I haven't done anything like this since.. grade school?? could it be that long?

Any where, we did the work outside yesterday - it was a nice afternoon.




























And we painted the plaster cloth today. The reason I did this was I was afraid that the white plaster cloth (or the blue foam) would show through after I put the ground cover down. As you can guess, the blue will be water, the green grass & similar, and the brown area the field.










With just these painted colors I think it looks kind of silly. I sure hope it will come together once I start putting the ground cover on.

Till next time!
-tw


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

It's looking good. Please keep posting pics.

john


----------



## tw001_tw (Jul 24, 2008)

Gosh darn it does life get busy or what??? Important things like hobbies tend to get pushed to the side. Anyway, a bit of progress has been made. I still have a fair amount of things to do before I get to wiring it up (next step). In the second pic you can see where I intend on adding heavy shrubs. I am also going to put in some rocks/sand near the water.


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

Definitely looking better! I can not wait to see your layout when it is 100% complete... Thanks for the update too


----------



## tw001_tw (Jul 24, 2008)

> Definitely looking better!


Thanks!



> I can not wait to see your layout when it is 100% complete


I can't wait either!! I'm afraid I am jumping the gun, but I think I can almost see the light at the end of the tunnel. Some details, some water, runnning the wires, putting up/fixing up the sides/borders, tacking down the track.... doesn't seem too far away.


----------



## tw001_tw (Jul 24, 2008)

*Done.*

Well, I'm done. Its not the best, but for my first attempt, I am happy with it.
Thanks to everyone here who helped me along the way.

tunnel exit and my problematic power lines









No, the power lines do not connect to anything.... yet.









This is the left side - access to the tunnel



















This whole thing.


----------



## Lester Perry (Nov 7, 2008)

Glad you enjoyed the journey. Looks good, if I may I would like to suggest putting ballast along the track. I think if correctly done you would be amazed at the difference it will make.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

looks very, very good.
ditto on the ballast


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

WOW looking really good, nice update.

What are you using for the power lines?


----------



## tw001_tw (Jul 24, 2008)

thanks guys - I will consider the adding ballast. Right now that seems like a
daunting task. 

tworail - for the power lines, I am using 24(?) gauge wire. They are hooked up to 
the 12v ac off the switches so if/when buildings are installed, they will be used to
power the lights. I have a bag of 12v light bulbs, but no buildings suitable for 
the job.


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

tw001_tw said:


> thanks guys - I will consider the adding ballast. Right now that seems like a
> daunting task.
> 
> tworail - for the power lines, I am using 24(?) gauge wire. They are hooked up to
> ...


Why wouldn't you run sewing thread for the power wire, and run the actual live wire for the lamps through a hole in the base of your benchwork? Just thinking out loud here.


----------



## tw001_tw (Jul 24, 2008)

tworail said:


> Why wouldn't you run sewing thread for the power wire, and run the actual live wire for the lamps through a hole in the base of your benchwork? Just thinking out loud here.


I suppose I could have. The thought never crossed my mind to substitute power lines for fake power lines and hide the real ones.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

tw001 tw----what an excellent set of pics! I'm not able to assemble a layout yet, but there's one in my future. Since I'm a total noob, your description and seeing the photos is invaluable. Thanks so much for taking the time to photograph and describe your progress. One question: you spoke of adding water. Real water, or simulated?

Thanks, again!


----------



## tw001_tw (Jul 24, 2008)

Reckers said:


> tw001 tw----what an excellent set of pics! I'm not able to assemble a layout yet, but there's one in my future. Since I'm a total noob, your description and seeing the photos is invaluable. Thanks so much for taking the time to photograph and describe your progress. One question: you spoke of adding water. Real water, or simulated?
> 
> Thanks, again!


Reckers - I'm glad that seeing it helped you some. It was a huge learning experience - being my first layout. The water, that is fake water. The kind I used come in pellets, you melt them over the stove and they become like syrup. When it cools it gets hard and simulates water. I found it hard to work with, and wish it was prices so I could do some practice runs with it first. (I bought mine at my local hobby store).
http://www.hobbylinc.com/htm/woo/wooc1206.htm
I considered real water, but read that it was high maintenance - that was one thing I did not want in my layout.

I wish you the best when you get to make your layout!
-tw


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Beatiful job! How large a footprint does the whole thing take up?


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

i found this guide how to model water on the other forum.
it is either in it or some other article i read to absolutely stay away from those EZwater pellets

Part 1:
http://modelrailroading.wordpress.com/2009/01/17/how-to-model-a-river/
Part 2:
http://modelrailroading.wordpress.c...harbor-or-just-about-any-other-body-of-water/
Part 3:
http://modelrailroading.wordpress.com/2009/01/23/laying-a-riverbed-step-by-step/
Part 4:
http://modelrailroading.wordpress.c...ates-pouring-the-water-for-your-model-scenes/


----------



## tw001_tw (Jul 24, 2008)

Reckers -
thanks. its within an inch or two of 3' x 2'.

tankist -
thanks for those links. I'll reference those next time I do any fake water.
there just has to be an easier way then those pellets.


----------

